# dovetails



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a question I hope someone here can answer; in looking at many very old hand cut dovetails I am at a loss as to why on almost all tail boards they have sawn past the point where the pin board ends. I can't believe it's because they were in such a hurry even if working in a commercial shop. My belief is it allows them to "SPRING" tailboard without splitting it so as to let a tight pin board be hammered home. Just my two cents:blink:


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

I see no one has replied to my post about how old dovetails were cut. I was just looking into possible insights as to why old timers did things a certain way. They never did anything that did not make a process better or faster. I am trying to do things as good as I can. I am just asking if some one has a thought.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

That is in fact the way they were made in order to do many and make a profit. Only as of late have they been the apple of a woodworkers eye to make them perfect. Look at the drawers, bet they don't have a smooth finish either. If I need to hand cut dovetails on drawers or other unseen parts I don't make them perfect either. 

al


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know they didn't take time with backs and hidden parts and you may be right about time being the reason. But high end big city furniture made before 1830 or so was put together very well using finest woods and thick veneers. I'm going to test my theory about it allowing a tight pin to not split a tail board. I like to know the WHY as much as the HOW TO. I've learned a lot about woodworking by looking at old examples of thing I'm going to build. Of course it doesn't matter much in the end. I just saw to the line and not passed it if I can help it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

punkin611 said:


> I see no one has replied to my post about how old dovetails were cut. I was just looking into possible insights as to why old timers did things a certain way. They never did anything that did not make a process better or faster. I am trying to do things as good as I can. I am just asking if some one has a thought.


 
Get your hand cut dovetail advice from someone that knows how to do it...

Like Lola Ranch










Read thread here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/tools-dovetails-other-joints-66759/


----------

